# Portage,Thursday, WE have a winner



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Shouts could be heard as we approached the landing..DOCTOR! dOCTOR! DOctor!...Yes, that right, The thursday night fishin club has found its first winner! The Doctor(wink,that is),better known as Wally, lived up to both his names..Catching a nice size eye from the portage chain. The day started windy and overcast, one boat headed to the south, toward little portage, the rest of us chose north..Searching for fishable water, the DR. found a nice area on the northwest side of the lake, trolling, drifting and casting this area with a chartruese bladed crawler harness, he worked his magic, finding his keeper in the 10 to 15 foot range. The excitement could be heard over the radio.."boys, I've just landed the winner"...and he had! The rest of flailed away at the lake, a mixture of largemouth and rockies...........Water was high, current in the channel at the launch was swift....The lake would seem to b excellent for panfisherman, the screens were literally flooded with fish at times......Lots of shallow water 2 feet or less, severe plunges in depths to 80 foot. The lake would seem to lend itself to bait fishing or precision casting!..Once again,KUDOS to DR.Wink.....and the 5 spots(Which he graciously refused to accept)............Way to go! Wally,wallee,walleye


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Gee I knew I should have started my own thread, I posted my version in the Portage 5/27 thread.

Well thanks for the kind words but one fish is harly worthy of taking money, I prefer amatuer status  

Capt'n Wally to you guys :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

figured after the others thursdays not producing a keeper, it was certainly worthy of note!.............I was gonna call some of the PWT boys, and warn them..but wench swiped the phone from my hand!..lol


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

PWT LOL shamer....sounds like you guys are having fun I will join you one of these weeks. preferably for the walters.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

:Welcome: Hey Scotty, When ur not fillin the freezer or live well..u gotta enjoy the ride!.............


----------

